# RCI Cottages/Homes?



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 4, 2016)

RCI has added lots of individual accommodations to their resort directory for Europe.  Has any Tugger actually exchanged into one of these?  We are planning ahead for fall of 2017. I've put in an ongoing for specific "resorts" and am wondering if I should add any of these unique lodgings to my search.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 4, 2016)

beejaybeeohio said:


> RCI has added lots of individual accommodations to their resort directory for Europe.  Has any Tugger actually exchanged into one of these?  We are planning ahead for fall of 2017. I've put in an ongoing for specific "resorts" and am wondering if I should add any of these unique lodgings to my search.



I would suggest that it all depends on what you want from your trip. If, as I suspect, that your trip to Europe is predominantly about sightseeing then the advantages of a resort become less relevant. The accommodation becomes more of a base from which to explore and the level of comfort, specification and amenities all comes down to individual preference.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2016)

beejaybeeohio said:


> RCI has added lots of individual accommodations to their resort directory for Europe.  Has any Tugger actually exchanged into one of these?  We are planning ahead for fall of 2017. I've put in an ongoing for specific "resorts" and am wondering if I should add any of these unique lodgings to my search.



Have you looked at TripAdvisor for reviews?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 4, 2016)

If they aren't timeshares, my guess is that they are like the Wyndham managed vacation homes.  You will only see them available for exchange during off off season and they will have rather substantial cleaning fees or such associated.  Even in the off season, when they are deposited, RCI then gets to remove a deposited exchange that they think is more likely to rent in place of the non timeshare property they deposited.  I don't know when you are traveling in the fall but it may not be off season enough to worry about getting a match.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 5, 2016)

I only see any of those come up online starting in November, really off-season, and suspect those are the only times they ever get them.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 6, 2016)

Look for self-catering cottages in the country you want to visit. Last year in April we stayed in a 1 bedroom cottage (all modern) on a working farm just north of Inverness Scotland for about $400 for a week. Patti helped bottle feed lambs. A couple years ago we stayed in a one bedroom cottage on the western tip of the Ring of Kerry Ireland very inexpensively. You get to know the local folks and they get to know you. In Portmagee Ireland most of the locals knew we Yanks staying with Kathyrn.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 6, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> Look for self-catering cottages in the country you want to visit. Last year in April we stayed in a 1 bedroom cottage (all modern) on a working farm just north of Inverness Scotland for about $400 for a week. Patti helped bottle feed lambs. A couple years ago we stayed in a one bedroom cottage on the western tip of the Ring of Kerry Ireland very inexpensively. You get to know the local folks and they get to know you. In Portmagee Ireland most of the locals knew we Yanks staying with Kathyrn.



I agree. Timesharing in the UK is really poor and there are so many better options out there.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 7, 2016)

*Reason for timeshare search*



geist1223 said:


> Look for self-catering cottages in the country you want to visit. Last year in April we stayed in a 1 bedroom cottage (all modern) on a working farm just north of Inverness Scotland for about $400 for a week. Patti helped bottle feed lambs. A couple years ago we stayed in a one bedroom cottage on the western tip of the Ring of Kerry Ireland very inexpensively. You get to know the local folks and they get to know you. In Portmagee Ireland most of the locals knew we Yanks staying with Kathyrn.





Pompey Family said:


> I agree. Timesharing in the UK is really poor and there are so many better options out there.



With RCI now granting TPUs, we are finding ourselves being able to get 2 or 3 weeks for one of our resorts.  Thus I really want to be able to trade for a week in England (or Bavaria Germany) since we'll already have spent $ for our maintenance fee.

Last year RCI came through with Sutton Hall and then we used UKRE for an additional week at Whitbarrow Village.  But if nothing is matched for us this time we certainly would consider other options.


----------

